# Aire split Durabrand 3000 FC no arranca en modo calor.



## seralemi (May 22, 2013)

Buen día. El equipo de referencia tiene 2 años y hasta ahora funcionó bien. Al encenderlo en modo calor, la unidad condensadora (exterior) no arranca y solo tira aire el ventilador del evaporador (interior). Como sé de electricidad y electrónica, revisé todo y lo que encontré defectuoso era el sensor de caño de la evaporadora que medía 0,45Kohms. Al medir el sensor de temp. ambiente a 25° este midió 4,5Kohms. Coloqué una resistencia fija de 4,7Kohms en lugar del sensor defectuoso y arrancó el compresor.
La consulta es: donde puedo conseguir el valor preciso de este termistor. Incluyo imágen.
También dejo esta explicación para quienes les suceda lo mismo y sepan que medidas tomar.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (May 22, 2013)

seralemi
los venden en cualquier casa de repuestos para refrigeracion y aires acondicionados, son comunes, con la marca y modelo del equipo  te dan el que nesecitas
un abrazo


----------



## seralemi (May 22, 2013)

Hola solaris8. Gracias por tu respuesta. Así debería ser, como tu dices, pero aquí estamos en Argentina y a veces esas cosas no pasan. Por eso quería conoces con exactitud cual era su valor.
Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (May 22, 2013)

seralemi 

lleva el sensor a la casa de repuesto mas que nada por la ficha mini  pin que trae...en base a eso mas la forma fisica te van a dar un REPUESTO MAS QUE GENERICO  =)   ya que como decís vos estamos en argentina...en el peor de los casos vienen unos sin la fichita mini pin...tendrás que cortar el defectuoso y empalmar el nuevo a tu ficha....


el valor al menos los que yo medí son de 10K 

saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (May 22, 2013)

como te dice angel36, normalmente son de 10k.
busca un generico, no vas a encontrar uno de la misma marca, o se  te va a hacer complicado.
es un termistor, en algunos modelos lleva dos, uno de 5k (pequeño  y negro)y otro de 10 k, normalmente dorados cilindricos


----------



## seralemi (May 23, 2013)

angel36 dijo:


> seralemi
> 
> lleva el sensor a la casa de repuesto mas que nada por la ficha mini  pin que trae...en base a eso mas la forma fisica te van a dar un REPUESTO MAS QUE GENERICO  =)   ya que como decís vos estamos en argentina...en el peor de los casos vienen unos sin la fichita mini pin...tendrás que cortar el defectuoso y empalmar el nuevo a tu ficha....
> 
> ...



Hola angel36. Estamos de acuerdo. Ya había pensado en esa solución respecto a la ficha. El que me preocupa es el cuerpo del sensor ya que este se incerta en una vaina de cobre soldada a la serpentina.

Respecto al valor, he leido por allí que ambos sensores deben medir igual a 25°C como referencia. El sensor ambiente me mide 4,5Kohms a esa temp. Vos me decis que mediste a 10kohms, a esa temp.?

Muchas gracias y saludos.





solaris8 dijo:


> como te dice angel36, normalmente son de 10k.
> busca un generico, no vas a encontrar uno de la misma marca, o se  te va a hacer complicado.
> es un termistor, en algunos modelos lleva dos, uno de 5k (pequeño  y negro)y otro de 10 k, normalmente dorados cilindricos




Hola solaris8. Hoy mismo voy a ver si lo consigo y lo pruebo. Vos decís que el sensor de ambiente es de 5K (a mi me marca 4,5K a 25°C), y el que nos ocupa de 10Kohms. Es un buen dato por que iba a comprar de 5Kohms. 

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------

